
How Many People in the U.S. Are Hospitalized with Covid-19? Who Knows? - claudeganon
https://www.propublica.org/article/how-many-people-in-the-us-are-hospitalized-with-covid-19-who-knows/
======
ironmagma
Just extrapolate the data we had before and interpret it as being the upper
limit of the error bounds. The hiding of information was bad-faith; the only
reasonable response is a bad-faith assumption of what the data must be.

